# Sharing Boat



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

...We have been thinking of buying a boat recently in Dubai for just fun.
Since we will be merely using it maybe 3/4 times a month; we thought we would throw a wild idea out here and see if it works:

If we can gather 3-4 couples interested in this; maybe we could work out a scheme whereby we pitch in all and use it alternatively to save costs and be able to afford a real good one.

Anyone interested please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> ...We have been thinking of buying a boat recently in Dubai for just fun.
> Since we will be merely using it maybe 3/4 times a month; we thought we would throw a wild idea out here and see if it works:
> 
> If we can gather 3-4 couples interested in this; maybe we could work out a scheme whereby we pitch in all and use it alternatively to save costs and be able to afford a real good one.
> ...


My wife and I would be interested in this as we have been researching on buying a boat and the expenses can add up quickly. What kind of boat did you have in mind?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Coldubs said:


> My wife and I would be interested in this as we have been researching on buying a boat and the expenses can add up quickly. What kind of boat did you have in mind?


Great. Open to all suggestions; as long as it safely carries 6 people and kids and is sea-worthy 
Nothing fancy or elaborate; but something to get our minds off for few hours and escape to the open seas. pm me and we could discuss. The more candidates the better.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

We looked into this but it is not worth it (at least that is the conclusion we came to). I mean why pay £200k for a boat when you can pay £50k and only use it one weekend a month? Makes no sense, especially when realistically 90% of the time it will sit growing barnicles in the dock.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has finally launched a credible fractional boat ownership scheme? I remember a lovely gent who used to have the Princess agency years ago trying to launch this but there simply weren't enough takers back then (circa 2000).

The advantage of these schemes is that someone else takes cares of the boat, you get a choice of more boats and it is all controlled and legal. At least that's the theory - no idea how or indeed if it works in practice out here.

A quick google yields:
Yacht Charter in Dubai, Bluewater Middle East, Luxury Boat Rental

Also ART Marine made some announcement in 2007 but don't seem to have followed it up.
ART Marine launches “Club Azure” at the Dubai International Boat Show


Not what you're looking for but I seem to remember IFA had launched something along these lines but the membership costs would have paid for a normal boat in a year!

IFA YACHT OWNERSHIP CLUB

Good luck - I sure envy you!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I wonder if anyone has finally launched a credible fractional boat ownership scheme? I remember a lovely gent who used to have the Princess agency years ago trying to launch this but there simply weren't enough takers back then (circa 2000).
> 
> The advantage of these schemes is that someone else takes cares of the boat, you get a choice of more boats and it is all controlled and legal. At least that's the theory - no idea how or indeed if it works in practice out here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. Few couples already expressed interests via pm and we will try and start the process soon.....anymore interest please let us know :clap2:


----------

